# Levis levis pre-lay shed????



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys,

I would just like to know from those of you a little more experienced than me if Levis levis have a pre laying shed, and how long after this they usually lay??

My female has been looking like she is gonna drop any day now. but this morning all her skin is lifting off and is in shed. When should i expect eggs???

Thanks guys


----------



## Brettix (Aug 3, 2009)

Any day now she will drop,they dont always shed before laying its just the way it happend.
Have you got a egg laying box ready ?


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah i have got a laying box in there for her. She layed in there last time but so far this time she seems a little uninterested! she had a bit of a scratch last night. one of the eggs has moved up inside her body and the other has dropped down, this was wen she dropped last time. so must be soon. its just last time i didnt notice her shedding so i just wondered if they always had a prelay shed?

thanks for the info brettix


----------



## Brettix (Aug 3, 2009)

Just make sure the laying box is nice and damp and the rest of her tank is dry.She
will defintely lay in the box.Try not to disturb her too much during this as it will stress her and it can put them of laying for another few days.Somtimes it can lead to her getting egg bound.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

The rest of her tub is dry sand to a depth of only 1 cm. her laying box is moist sand and about 15cm in depth. its nice clumping red sand. she dug a great burrow last time! was cute watching her back fill it after her first clutch.


----------



## Brettix (Aug 3, 2009)

Perfect,you can try moist peat moss thats all i use only 5cm deep.
Makes it easy to get the eggs out.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Only 5cm deep?! And she is able to dig a burrow in that? Or does she just lay them in a depression and then cover them up?


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 3, 2009)

As i havent had much experience with lizards,is this the normal time of year for these to lay,or its earlier than usual.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 3, 2009)

Her first clutch was laid 7th July! I wasn't expecting it either, I assumed it was too early?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 5, 2009)

They don't have a prelay slough like a python, I've had them lay at least three clutches without a slough in between, and there isn't any correlation between sloughing and egg laying times. In some cases I've had them produce clutches only two weeks apart, but in other cases they've been clearly gravid for over six weeks. It's difficult to predict when they're going to lay, but usually when they dig extremely keenly they're only 1-3 days away. I don't find them to mind disturbance at all, but it's better to be on the safe side.

Good luck


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 5, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Her first clutch was laid 7th July! I wasn't expecting it either, I assumed it was too early?



I've had them lay eggs in May, June, July... and every other month  They breed like flies


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Sdaji, she still hasnt layed but is mighty heavy! her last clutch was laid on the 7th July, so its been almost a month. She hasnt showed much interest in digging around yet but has gone off her food. This time im more ready for the eggs and have a box set up and at the correct temps so fingers crossed ill have success with these ones


----------

